# [SOLVED] can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?



## herbsman (Mar 9, 2014)

wondering if i could oc q6700 cpu and i have this board - g41-p26
and i have no option in bios for any voltage settings ... will it still improve performance ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

What do you hope to achieve with the OC?
Are you using an aftermarket CPU cooler?
Brand & Model of RAM-Graphics-PSU?
Have you read the OC sticky?: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## herbsman (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

my ram - DIMM1: Patriot Memory PSD32G133381
DIMM2: Patriot Memory PSD32G13332
2x2gb

vga - gts 250 twin frozr(using oc)
psu - OCZ CoreXStream 500W( i hope plenty for q6700 and a bit of oc ?)
cpu fan - DEEPCOOL GAMMA ARCHER(quite good for a price even using on about 7v mod my current cpu e6750 temps didnt reached above 61c after hours of cpu intense games)


well i am gonna upgrade my cpu from e6750 to q6700 and i couldn'y oc e6750 because it has 1333mhz fsb and my mobo has limits,and when i had 1066mhz fsb e6300 cpu i could oc it from 1.8ghz to 2.25 with no problems, i simply hope to achieve some performance,(if not noticible in games maybe atleast faster re sponse and in apps)maybe it would reduce bottleneck if there would be some at all,so how about ocing on stock voltages ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

I would recommend using the Q6700 at stock speed and see how it goes. 
The Q Core should be better for running apps. 
Your PSU is "adequate" but I would not want to OC with it, especially of it is over a couple of yrs. old.


----------



## herbsman (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

my current psu is 3 years warranty i bought it last year,why keep stock speeds ? its obvious that it would run well on stock speeds...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

If it performs well, and meets your requirements/needs, there's no point in OC'ing, adding heat/stress.


----------



## herbsman (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

well thnx for nothing ... gonna use my knowlage and see how it goes...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: can u overclock cpu with stock voltage ?*

You're very welcome and good luck.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can overclock on stock voltages but only if the cpu allows it.


----------

